# Talon 2 Fork Upgrade



## CalebB (Dec 6, 2021)

Hey!

I bought a 2021 Talon 2, and want to upgrade to fork.......
It's a 27.5, medium. The website says it comes with an 80mm travel fork, but mine came with a 100mm travel fork. I want to upgrade to air shocks in the fork, and want to get as big of a fork as possible. 

Does anyone have any idea what is the biggest fork i can put on it without completing screwing up the geometry? I'm thinking of getting a 120mm, but if anyone has bigger, and it didn't mess up the performance of the bike please let me know.


----------

